# padded shorts.



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

I did a search and really came up with nothing, Im looking for a decent pair of sub $100 padded shorts, Please, any suggestions? Thanks.

edit, looking for baggy shorts


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jan 17, 2012)

I have a pair of Specialized shorts that we're $60 at my LBS.


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

I just get whatever the local dept. stores have on sale on baggy shorts. I use my Pearl Izumi liners underneath them and they work fine. I just got tired of trying to find shorts that had padding in them. I got a pair of Zoic Ethers I use also.


----------



## steadite (Jan 13, 2007)

not sure how you could "come up with nothing"...there are about a thousand choices (and threads). i like the "outlaw bullet" model below:
Men's Mountain bike shorts, Loose casual fit baggy cycling short for mtb biking and bicycle touring


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Most (well, at least half) baggy shorts come with a padded liner. Just look for MTB baggy shorts and check the description. Much better when it's a removable liner, then you can also use it for those shorts that don't come with one.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

steadite said:


> not sure how you could "come up with nothing"...there are about a thousand choices (and threads). i like the "outlaw bullet" model below:
> Men's Mountain bike shorts, Loose casual fit baggy cycling short for mtb biking and bicycle touring


thatnks for the heads up.....I typed in padded shorts in the forum search, the first few times I came up with a post or two, just tried again with the same 2 words, "padded shorts" and came up with 2 pages of posts, 
thanks bud.


----------



## Blk02 (Apr 15, 2006)

I have always liked Oakley MTB shorts when you can find them on sale (very expensive new). I still have my first pair and they were handed down to my brother. I just recently bought some Oakley MTB Retro Vert Shorts. They have a great liner & pad that is separate from the outer shell. The shell and liner are light weight and the fit is great. You can find them on sale right now several places for about half of the $160.00 original retail.

Oakley Oakley Retro Vert Short available online at Oakley Vault


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

thanks bike02, those look nice, I also giving thought to padded tights and wearing a type of cargo shorts. I have several pairs of Columbia hiking shorts that'll do the trick.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Non cycling shorts usually have a seam down the middle of the crotch that can get uncomfortable on long rides, even with padded liners.


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

whodaphuck said:


> Non cycling shorts usually have a seam down the middle of the crotch that can get uncomfortable on long rides, even with padded liners.


Is there any drawback to padded shorts and tights? this is my first real mt bike, I pulled the 
gel seat off my RH but it weighs double the Spec Phenom that came with the bike,

I was curios if padded would allow me to go back to the lighter, yet stiffer seat?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

No drawback to padding IMHO. You probably don't want padded shorts _and_ padded tights, be like riding on a pillow. You should know, however, that before your a$$ gets used to long rides you'll be a bit sore after a couple hours in the saddle no matter what you're wearing, but that usually goes away with time.


----------



## Serengetijack (Aug 6, 2011)

Endura shorts are great & good value for money. They also have this system that allows you to use the same pair of padded shorts inside and clip them in with all your Endura baggies & trousers.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

I have several pairs of padded liners and padded shorts. The only thing I really like on either one is an extra pocket or two. I have never doubled up padded liner and padded shorts I think I would then be sliding all over the seat.


----------



## walkertalker (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the Endura Hummvee 3/4 got two pairs and never wear any thing else now.


----------



## missingno (Jan 27, 2012)

Waiting on a pair to be shipped now


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

I bought a Canari liner and a pair of MB shorts. Got them at Dick's. Wanted both so that I could have real shorts, but also something to throw on some cargo's and go. I've heard good things about the Pearl Izumi's as well.


----------



## kaotikkaos (Jan 29, 2012)

I just got a pair of fox ranger shorts. They seem really nice, good length, kind of baggy and a removable padded chamois


----------



## 1Slippy (Jan 20, 2012)

i also bought the Fox shorts, i cant do the tight stuff.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

walkertalker said:


> I love the Endura Hummvee 3/4 got two pairs and never wear any thing else now.


Ditto. I bought a pair last spring and kept wearing them through most of the season. They're fantastic. I scooped up a pair of the Royal Blast shorts on Chainlove a few days ago, though. They look pretty nice.

OP- spend some time on a web store comparing shorts and one thing you'll notice is that there isn't a whole lot of price difference btw lycra 'roadie' style shorts and MTB baggies. Now consider just how many corners are being cut on the pad included with a padded baggy. I never bother with the pad that comes with any of my MTB shorts. I wear a pair of Pearl Izumi bibs underneath them instead. Bibs can't be beat for all-day comfort. No waistband.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

ArcticCat500 said:


> Is there any drawback to padded shorts and tights? this is my first real mt bike, I pulled the
> gel seat off my RH but it weighs double the Spec Phenom that came with the bike,
> 
> I was curios if padded would allow me to go back to the lighter, yet stiffer seat?


IMO, the Phenom is a great saddle for XC. Too much padding is counter-productive, as all that soft material gets pushed up into your soft tissue, and can restrict blood flow, etc. Once your butt gets used to the firmer saddle, it's far more comfortable in the long run.

I only dumped my Phenom b/c I needed a saddle with more padding on the nose for the really steep climbs, and one that was less likely to catch my shorts when I was way behind the saddle.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I'm a big fan of my Jett shorts. You can find them on their website, and sometimes Nashbar carries them with a coupon/free shipping offer.


----------



## gexas (Aug 15, 2008)

Just bought a set of new Zoic morpheus shorts off of ebay for 30 bucks shipped. I had just purchased dept. store board and swim shorts before but i wanted better construction and more pockets. The morpheus model shorts are great and even had a padded removable liner. The only complaint i have about these is that the legs are a little tight sometimes if you wear triathalon or winter tights under them. They tended to grab the tops of my thighs and you can tell. However i went out yesterday with just my liner underneath and the shorts and they seemed to do fine. My waist is between a 32 and 34 and the large fits fine in the waist but again the legs can grab at times. I'm 5'10" so my legs aren't real thin. I think the Zoic morpheus might be a little bigger in the legs perhaps. Both the ether and the morpheus line have had good reviews which is why i went with them. 

This past weekend i went through tons of mud and rain and the shorts dried quickly and didn't feel heavy at all and seemed to shed water like a duck. They also seemed to not pull down on me as I did climbs and seemed to hold their position on my wife really well. Again my only comoplaint is the legs feeling tight. I'm going to get them altered with either some extra material sown into the legs to make them a little bigger or some elastic. 

E


----------



## lmaranguren (Aug 20, 2011)

I also dont do the tights thing as they rip on the places i ride which are filled with branches, thorns, etc... Inside, I go with Fox Launch liner padded shorts, allows me to switch shorts on the outside that are easier to find, although honestly they are not so much about comfort but more about protection.The pads are pretty stiff, the only soft parts are the inseems, works for me, although honestly I come from a 4 hour ride this sunday and am still in pain


----------



## Durockrolly (Feb 7, 2012)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Ronny Grady (Sep 14, 2003)

I like troy lee shorts


----------



## ArcticCat500 (Sep 5, 2011)

Durockrolly said:


> Let me google that for you


did you write the program for that neat lil trick of yours?


----------

